
Whalesong: a Racket to JavaScript compiler - Tomte
http://www.hashcollision.org/whalesong/
======
Turing_Machine
This code hasn't been updated in several years, unfortunately, and doesn't
work with current versions of Racket.

There's a slightly newer fork at:

[https://github.com/soegaard/whalesong](https://github.com/soegaard/whalesong)

but even that requires Racket 6.2 or before (the current version is 6.8).

It's a pity, since this is a seriously cool idea.

